# SR20DE in a o2' Mitsubishi Lancer chasis...?



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

Can it be done, ive always wanted an sr20 powerd engine and now i have this o2 Lancer (the engine is dope btw), but i was wondering if possible, could i put that lil thing in my car? Mitsu engine are built almost exactly like nissan enigine. I was so shocked to pop the hood and with a dumb founded look. I was like *daaam*, its so freakin close to the nissan engine setup its scary. Ive heard and read about a rx-7 or 8 powered sr20det. So why not a powered Mitsubishi Lancer SR20DE/T

Holla


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

anything can be done, if you have enough money...would you be doing this swap?


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

if *possible*, HELL YES!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

like i said, anything is possible with money...

how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Why? The evo is the lancers brother, put in a 4g63 engine. Why would you want to attempt this.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

depends on how much i can get an sr20de engine (and all its accessories) and some local cali help to put it in. Far as the evo goes, cant put the engine in, the 4g63 is waaaay too big for my harness, it'll be like a stubborn pregnancy birth that just aint gonna happen. I'd have a better chance at putting a mivec engine in there (mivec powers the o4' ralli-art). Thou, that engine is just new (to the states atleast) and its gonna be hard to find one, thats why i want a sr20de. I also believe the sr20 engine is much stronger than the mivec.

BTW: Dope car _notanotherhonda_, how much whp are you pushing with that turbo?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Arithmetic said:


> depends on how much i can get an sr20de engine (and all its accessories) and some local cali help to put it in. Far as the evo goes, cant put the engine in, the 4g63 is waaaay too big for my harness, it'll be like a stubborn pregnancy birth that just aint gonna happen. I'd have a better chance at putting a mivec engine in there (mivec powers the o4' ralli-art). Thou, that engine is just new (to the states atleast) and its gonna be hard to find one, thats why i want a sr20de. I also believe the sr20 engine is much stronger than the mivec.
> 
> Im not so sure the sr is stronger. Way to big for your harness you will have to get one for your sr also. Im not much into hybrid engine swaps if I had your car Id stay with a mitsu engine


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to go ahead and agree with scrappy on this one


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Arithmetic said:


> BTW: Dope car _notanotherhonda_, how much whp are you pushing with that turbo?



thanks man...i have no idea...im waiting for my boost controller, then ill see what i have


----------

